# Accelerator vs Superman



## Gorgatron (May 7, 2010)

So he lost to the Flash and Zoom was a stalemate? How does he do against the alien?

-Fight happens on New Krypton.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 7, 2010)

no, he lost to Zoom as well


----------



## God (May 7, 2010)

FTL speedblitz?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 7, 2010)

Supes uses T-Vo


----------



## pikachuwei (May 7, 2010)

Cubey said:


> FTL speedblitz?



pretty much, as i said before matches with FTL characters and accel should be banned because its just a stupid win through FTL blitzing unless we say accel can block FTL attacks

Accel has a much better chance if u limit supes to under light speed

however i heard supes can pull new powers outta his asshole, soo im not really sure who would win.


----------



## Fang (May 7, 2010)

He got completely obliterated  by The Runner as well.


----------



## God (May 7, 2010)

pikachuwei said:


> pretty much, as i said before matches with FTL characters and accel should be banned because its just a stupid win through FTL blitzing unless we say accel can block FTL attacks
> 
> Accel has a much better chance if u limit supes to under light speed
> 
> *however i heard supes can pull new powers outta his asshole, soo im not really sure who would win.*



Thinking of PC Superman (or possibly Superman Prime 1M)


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 7, 2010)

pikachuwei said:


> pretty much, as i said before matches with FTL characters and accel should be banned because its just a stupid win through FTL blitzing unless we say accel can block FTL attacks
> 
> Accel has a much better chance if u limit supes to under light speed
> 
> *however i heard supes can pull new powers outta his asshole, soo im not really sure who would win*.



That would be Silver Age or Pre Crisis Supes, not the current one.


----------



## pikachuwei (May 7, 2010)

TWF said:


> He got completely obliterated  by The Runner as well.



in short, massively FTL characters with a dollop of hax to boot.

thought it WAS my fault for starting hte trend with FLash vs Accel :x


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 7, 2010)

so basically your totally okay with accel being granted a virtual invincibility...but dislike when he looses to ftl chars?


----------



## Marsala (May 8, 2010)

Superman isn't supposed to have FTL, but he doesn't need it since he can totally obliterate the entire country that Accelerator is standing in. He won't survive that.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 8, 2010)

Marsala said:


> *Superman isn't supposed to have FTL,* but he doesn't need it since he can totally obliterate the entire country that Accelerator is standing in. He won't survive that.



yes he does...he's low ftl...not gladiator/surfer/flash fast

but he;s fast enough to cross star systems in seconds


----------



## pikachuwei (May 8, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> so basically your totally okay with accel being granted a virtual invincibility...but dislike when he looses to ftl chars?



I dislike Accel vs FTL character threads because its stupid to put a hypersonic reaction (maybe less) character against anyone lightspeed.

and since i know that me and a few others opinions on accel vs FTL attacks will not be accepted, i see accel vs ftl character threads as pointless spite threads.

and wat virtual invincibility? noone ever granted any virtual invincibility to accel unless it was the author. Accel's abilities were clearly stated at the start.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 8, 2010)

when a character with hypersonic reaction time...and an impressive set of abilities..is being put up against characters massively out of its weight class

and all you have going for it is essentially an ass load of no limits fallacies..claiming that the vectors can repel any force..unless your like..a high end reality warper or some shit more no limits fallacies and what not

the characters..or rather those defending it..need to be _humbled_

these threads have that they're uses things get put into perspective


----------



## Xelloss (May 8, 2010)

Err I normally stay away from this topics but Accelerator is hypersonic, he can tank probably up to a concentrate planet buster with show feats, but to be honest I have lost contact with superman comics since 10 years ago.


----------



## Kurou (May 8, 2010)

superman pushes the planet into the nearest star.


----------



## pikachuwei (May 8, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> when a character with hypersonic reaction time...and an impressive set of abilities..is being put up against characters massively out of its weight class
> 
> and all you have going for it is essentially an ass load of no limits fallacies..claiming that the vectors can repel any force..unless your like..a high end reality warper or some shit more no limits fallacies and what not
> 
> ...



its a reasonable no limit fallacy as its got the laws of physics backing it up, i wont go into that shitstorm however

and thanks very much but i think i know where accel wins a match and where he loses one. Spite threads are unwelcome in the OBD i think.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (May 8, 2010)

I remember Greed saying anyone who can burst a Planet could beat him, and Superman was stated by several characters like Lex for example that he can easily destroy the Earth. From what I know from Accelerator, Superman would blast him into dust.


----------



## Xelloss (May 8, 2010)

That was a little back on the novel when he need ait to breath now he can create elements out of nothing, thus he can create oxygen to breath.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (May 8, 2010)

So would Superman throwing him into the sun kill him or not?


----------



## God (May 8, 2010)

Of course. Superman can easily blitz him at FTL and add in his planetbusting strength, Accelerator pretty much gets splattered.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 8, 2010)

or he could also use T-Vo


----------



## God (May 8, 2010)

Accelerator is a complete master of the mental and astral plane.

I refuse to accept anything otherwise.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 9, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Of course. Superman can easily blitz him at FTL and add in his planetbusting strength, Accelerator pretty much gets splattered.



he can't physically planet bust..ala Gladiator...supreme with his fists

but he can ram his ass into a planet at ftl and blast it apart hell I think he actually did that in one comic in a rage

I doubt accel can tank that


----------



## God (May 9, 2010)

Yeah, that's what I meant.


----------



## Chaosgod777 (May 9, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> he can't physically planet bust..ala Gladiator...supreme with his fists
> 
> but he can ram his ass into a planet at ftl and blast it apart hell I think he actually did that in one comic in a rage
> 
> I doubt accel can tank that


 
Exacto


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 9, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Yeah, that's what I meant.



that's actually uncharacteristically bad ass of superman...but one of the most bad ass ways to off some one


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 9, 2010)

probably not as out-of-character as T-Vo though

yeah I'm running this joke to the ground in case you can't tell


----------



## Fang (May 9, 2010)

I want to make a Loki vs Accelerator thread now.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 9, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> probably not as out-of-character as T-Vo though
> 
> yeah I'm running this joke to the ground in case you can't tell



one of the other..glorious travesties..that you can thank leob for..iirc


----------



## Gain (May 9, 2010)

manga never wins


----------



## Xelloss (May 9, 2010)

I just want to know where the hatred most people who know about Accelerator dont bother to even argue on rape threads like this one.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 9, 2010)

Actually Superman had a very nice speed feat recently, not sure if it was FTL or not but it could have been: Zod declares war on Earth and the Kryptonian army is flying to earth and they have at least a few minutes head start, but after Superman fights off Zod and his soldiers he outspeeds and overtakes them , arriving in front of them before they reach the earth.


----------



## Admiral Towel (May 9, 2010)

is this pre-crisis superman? his sneeze will do way more than enough.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 9, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Actually Superman had a very nice speed feat recently, not sure if it was FTL or not but it could have been: Zod declares war on Earth and the Kryptonian army is flying to earth and they have at least a few minutes head start, but after Superman fights off Zod and his soldiers he outspeeds and overtakes them , arriving in front of them before they reach the earth.



he's always been ftl post crisses though..right? well i mean the last ten or fifteen years ...I hve always understood it to be a question of.."how much.." rather then "is he?"


----------



## pikachuwei (May 9, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> So would Superman throwing him into the sun kill him or not?



it would most likely, yes, but supes has to touch him first which isnt likely unless supe does it at FTL speeds.

i heard someone say supes push Earth into the sun. That would definetly work. And yes, planetbusting will work on Accel, Darkwing wont last forever. Its only against planetbusters who cannot survive in space and therefore fuckthemselves over if they planetbust (goku lol) that accel stands a chance really.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 9, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> he's always been ftl post crisses though..right? well i mean the last ten or fifteen years ...I hve always understood it to be a question of.."how much.." rather then "is he?"



Yes. Only tards like carver9 and Phenom deny it.


----------



## lambda (May 9, 2010)

pikachuwei said:


> its a reasonable no limit fallacy as its got the laws of physics backing it up, i wont go into that shitstorm however


 Actually it's doesn't, considering that mass moving FTL is completely breaking the laws of physics, they should be completely beyong Accellerator's ability anyway.


----------



## pikachuwei (May 9, 2010)

lambda said:


> Actually it's doesn't, considering that mass moving FTL is completely breaking the laws of physics, they should be completely beyong Accellerator's ability anyway.



thats kinda why we are saying FTL attacks bypass accel's vector field....


----------



## lambda (May 9, 2010)

Execpt that's not what's said in that post of yours.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 9, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Yes. Only tards like carver9 and Phenom deny it.



phenom made me laugh one day on cbr when he said supes would barely be supersonic...

I don't know carver but if he's the same I can imagine 

the problem is pegging down his speed/reaction time...whether he;s just ftl..like thor and co

or if he's more like gladz...supreme norrin surfuer wally runner..

suffice to say he's fast enough to wreck accel and what ever planet their on by crashing into it


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 9, 2010)

lambda said:


> Actually it's doesn't, considering that mass moving FTL is completely breaking the laws of physics, they should be completely beyong Accellerator's ability anyway.



Accelerators powers defend against attacks that break the laws of psychics anyways. So that isn't exactly a valid argument.


----------



## lambda (May 9, 2010)

Such as   ?


----------



## Xelloss (May 9, 2010)

Magic, unknow matter.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 9, 2010)

lambda said:


> Such as   ?



Different types of magic, Kakine's darkmatter. Mind you I'm not saying he can block something that moves at massively FTL speeds, just that he can block things that work outside the laws of psychics.


----------



## pikachuwei (May 10, 2010)

lambda said:


> Execpt that's not what's said in that post of yours.



i never said accel could block FTL attacks, i said i believed personally but the general OBD consensus is he cant therefore i go by that >.>


----------



## Endless Mike (May 10, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> phenom made me laugh one day on cbr when he said supes would barely be supersonic...
> 
> I don't know carver but if he's the same I can imagine
> 
> ...



Are you on KMC? Look at any post in the Anime/Manga section by him to see what I mean.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (May 10, 2010)

If Accelerator can't tank planet busting then Supes All out Heat ray should able to blast him apart.


----------



## Belly Ranks (May 10, 2010)

Imma be the noob and ask who is Accelerator and what can he do/which manga verse is he from?


----------



## Kurou (May 10, 2010)

Belly Ranks said:


> Imma be the noob and ask who is Accelerator and what can he do/which manga verse is he from?



He's from To aru majutsu no index, his ability is vector control, and in darkwing mode he has the power to dispell magic and has every pyschic ability,

you can also refer to this video to get an example of what he can do. 

note he lost due to PIS.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 10, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> note he lost due to PIS.


----------



## Kurou (May 10, 2010)

Accelerator said:


> Not exactly a good video to explain what he can do, the only source for good feats is the novel. And for low end feats the railgun and index manga's.



oh i know, i just love posting videos.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 10, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> oh i know, i just love posting videos.



So do I 

Many Convos can attest to that


----------



## Belly Ranks (May 11, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> He's from To aru majutsu no index, his ability is vector control, and in darkwing mode he has the power to dispell magic and has every pyschic ability,
> 
> you can also refer to this video to get an example of what he can do.
> 
> note he lost due to PIS.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 11, 2010)

Belly Ranks said:


> He's not as strong as I imagined him to be.
> 
> I thought this guy was on some JJBA shit.
> 
> He loses to even the DCAU Supes.



I already said that video doesn't give a accurate display of his powers. Its likely Accelerator would rape DCAU supes in a various number of ways.


----------



## Belly Ranks (May 11, 2010)

DCAU Supes can withstand mind rape and can tank class 100 blows, I remember DCAU Supes even wallowing around in lava as if it was water. Don't see homeboy there beating him.

But, if that's not a good descrition of his abilities, show some scans or point me to where I can read the manga.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 11, 2010)

Belly Ranks said:


> DCAU Supes can withstand mind rape and can tank class 100 blows, I remember DCAU Supes even wallowing around in lava as if it was water. Don't see homeboy there beating him.



Standing around in lava doesn't really compare to a punch which would disintegrate all of the earths oceans and dehydrate the earths crust several times over.

And he also has no ways to deal with accelerators antimatter wings or vector field.



> But, if that's not a good descrition of his abilities, show some scans or point me to where I can read the manga.



Check out the ToAru respect thread, it has Accelerator profile in it.


----------



## AzureD (May 11, 2010)

Has it ever been concretely established that Accelerator can't block FTL blows? Yes it breaks the laws of physics and stuff that ain't natural can go through it but he has shown to be able to block unnatural attacks. Base Accelerator would lose easily but that Dark Wing one is a wild card.

BTW blocking is a misnomer. He does not block things. So he does not actually tank attacks. He redirects attacks.


----------



## God (May 11, 2010)

How would he block FTL attacks if his greatest feats deal with light - particles moving at LIGHTspeed.


----------



## AzureD (May 11, 2010)

Cubey said:


> How would he block FTL attacks if his greatest feats deal with light - particles moving at LIGHTspeed.



Because they are not his greatest feats? Besides he does not block things, he redirects them. It is not like he has some kind of shield on him with an upper limit. It either goes through unimpeded or it doesn't.


----------



## God (May 11, 2010)

AzureD said:


> Because they are not his greatest feats? Besides he does not block things, he redirects them. It is not like he has some kind of shield on him with an upper limit. It either goes through unimpeded or it doesn't.



Please point out where I said he blocks ANYTHING.

What are his greatest feats then?


----------



## MisterShin (May 12, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Please point out where I said he blocks ANYTHING.
> 
> What are his greatest feats then?


I only know of feats like, Stopping the Earths Rotation for 5mins .
Splitting Russia in two.
Can manipulate any vector and imaginary vectors.
Accelerator has 100 anti-matter wings
Also Magic and teleportation attacks dont work on him, but this is not relevent here.

Heat vision wont work here, he can simply reflect the heat vectors.

I am currently uncertain if FTL attacks surpass the vector field around Accelerator, we will just have to wait and see as the story progresses.


----------



## Sefarian (May 12, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> That was a little back on the novel when he need ait to breath now he can create elements out of nothing, thus he can create oxygen to breath.



I know I've asked this before, but where do you guys find this stuff? I'm constantly browsing the web for translations and *refutable* information about the post-anime light novels for Index and I can't for the life of me find any of the stuff you claim about Accelerator besides extraordinarily vague references that don't actually *prove* anything. The best I've ever found is some author hyperbole in novel 12 regarding him surviving a nuke in sleep mode on Baka-Tsuki. 

--

And if novel summaries are any indication, Accelerator's actual reaction time is normal human - it's just that his powers react when the AIM field is stimulated, thus _he_ doesn't have to react - something just has to touch his AIM field. The field itself seems to interact with non-traditional dimensions as understood by physics; it affects teleportation, things that aren't actually matter, and things that aren't supposed to exist. On the same token though, a being like Aiwass was able to basically tell his powers to stfu - which means the AIM field itself can be turned off. 

If my presented understanding of how the AIM field works is accurate, then, the speed of the thing moving into it probably doesn't matter; the transmission and reaction is probably instantaneous unless the AIM field is overridden somehow (though, again, it seems to me like Kazuma Kamachi likes to describe Accelerator's powers in hyperbole, which is sometimes cast into doubt by the actual events of the novels, so it's difficult to really say for certain what'd happen either way). But like I've said before - my information is very much based upon word of mouth, a few amateur translations of the light novels, and the reading of summaries because none of the light novels beyond Volume 13 _have any significant translation done to them._

And for that matter, so is everyone else's here unless they can read Japanese and provide translated text sections, which is hardly enough to have a refutable debate upon.


----------



## pikachuwei (May 12, 2010)

well we dont have any concrete FTL attacks in Toaru so we cant tell when he actually tanks a FTL attack in toaru :x


----------



## pikachuwei (May 12, 2010)

Sefarian said:


> I know I've asked this before, but where do you guys find this stuff? I'm constantly browsing the web for translations and *refutable* information about the post-anime light novels for Index and I can't for the life of me find any of the stuff you claim about Accelerator besides extraordinarily vague references that don't actually *prove* anything. The best I've ever found is some author hyperbole in novel 12 regarding him surviving a nuke in sleep mode on Baka-Tsuki.
> 
> --
> 
> ...




surfing the animesuki boards of Toaru is a start. THeres lotsa tidbits of info there, though most of those are from other sites lol ( like everything on the internet seems to be now, all info is never from the site u are on)

ive come across a few of the info that Xelloss has stated on the animesuki boards.


----------



## Xelloss (May 12, 2010)

There are few reaction time feats in the novel, the recalculate his vector field to stop a bullet when is already inside his brain.

And mach 15 (direct statement of the author) in darkwing mode.


----------



## MisterShin (May 13, 2010)

Xelloss said:


> There are few reaction time feats in the novel, the recalculate his vector field to stop a bullet when is already inside his brain.
> 
> And mach 15 (direct statement of the author) in darkwing mode.



This was a very good feat, calculating complexed processes before bullet kills your brain, straight after doing brain surgery (was deleting memories & virus from last order brain).
Bullet from gun only travelled from driver seat door to passenger seat door.

Easily Supersonic reaction time outside of Darkwing.


----------

